# AoBR Ultramarines



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello!

I've been lurking these forums since I started playing the tabletop wh40k (this year.) So, I bought an AoBR box and picked the Space Marines. I had some experience with plastic airplanes but I think you need different skills for painting these miniatures. 

Here he is, my first space marine ever:
















C&C are welcome.

I'll post the pics from my other 4 space marines later tonight.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Your plane painting skills have obviously stood you in good stead. Damn fine job. I really like that darker blue on the smurfs. A good base, and that's very good tabletop standard. +rep.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wonderful job, especially in the recesses of the armor where you layered the silver and black.

Well done. Not to mention the lens highlight... impressive

Could you give a side shot of the model, because i cant see the Squad markings, they look free hand, if they are it would be cool if you posted that aswell.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

oh wow. Those are impressive. I'm ashamed to even post mine now here. Admitted, they're the first things I've ever painted without any prior skills or training..


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

*more wip ultramarines*

Hello again, thank you for the comments! I'm really liking painting these. 

As promised more pictures of ultramarines. The one in the OP was an old pic, I added some colors to it (not much but some)

here they are:


























































hope you guys like them 

The signs on the shoulder come raised so they are really easy to paint. I'll take some more pictures but the camera's battery died last night. 

My blog has them in higher res http://ashimini.blogspot.com/


----------



## CMDante (Mar 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

The painting is very neat and tidy. You could maybe add a little shading and highlighting to the gold by shading with some rich browns thinned to wash like consistency (scorched brown and bestial work well), but otherwise, some of the nicer AOBR mini's I've seen.

Cheers,

Dante


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

For first time mini's these are really impressive, you'll be well away with some practice.

The gold could use a wash (gryphonne sepia or devlan mud would work well) and the whites look a bit too white. It's an annoying colour to paint, but an easy way to get a good white is to wash it (with the above again) and then highlight it back up.

face on the sarge is outsatnding :victory:


Are you basing them by the way? If you need ideas there's plenty of people on the forum who'd be happy to help


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

thank you guys.

I have devlan mud wash, I´m going to add some today. 

For the bases I was going to just add some sand and paint it with browns, maybe add some grass. I thought about doing urban basing but I still have lots of space marines to go. Then the orks and finally with my army; the necrons!

I added some stuff to the sergeant, going to post pictures of them once I finish adding the washes to the gold parts.

:biggrin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job for your first 40k miniatures for sure. Keep up the good work and keep posting the pics of your latest works. Defiantly worth some rep points!


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

A little update from black Reach.

I worked a little bit on the space marines and touched up the sergeant. I also took a group photo but it isn't very good. It was the only one time the camera decided to focus on something. 


































































please be gentle :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

ashikenshin said:


> please be gentle :grin:


No need mate, these are really pretty ultramarines 

For the bases, painted sand does give really good results for the time you actually put in. If you do choose to go with the sand, i'd recommend getting a bag of small grit (bird grit from a petshop works well) and mixing it with your sand to give a little variety to the texture. Kitty litter works well too for larger rocks.

So what's up next? Dreadnought or termies?


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah nice tip, I was going to add a bit of dirt from my backyard to the modeling sand that came with the starter hobby set. I want to make them look like they are in the desert. The plan is to finish them up and start with a game table. I bought a folding table and plan to add some wood to make it a little bit larger.

Next up are the terminators, I'm going to try some freehand on the shields they carry on their shoulders. I have seen some amazing terminators and I want mine to look a little bit like those. Then after that commander and lastly the dreadnought. 

My brother decided he didn't want to paint the orks so I'm going to paint those too. After I finish the boxset (probably next year at this rate) I'm going to start painting my army: necrons.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

ashikenshin said:


> Ah nice tip, I was going to add a bit of dirt from my backyard to the modeling sand that came with the starter hobby set. I want to make them look like they are in the desert. The plan is to finish them up and start with a game table. I bought a folding table and plan to add some wood to make it a little bit larger.
> 
> Next up are the terminators, I'm going to try some freehand on the shields they carry on their shoulders. I have seen some amazing terminators and I want mine to look a little bit like those. Then after that commander and lastly the dreadnought.
> 
> My brother decided he didn't want to paint the orks so I'm going to paint those too. After I finish the boxset (probably next year at this rate) I'm going to start painting my army: necrons.


Sounds awesome, can't wait to see the rest of the Ultramarines!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice clean painting. lovely models.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

*Almost finished*

Ok so after a lot of time painting I think I might be almost done with the squad and the terminators. I started painting the Dreadnought and he should be done faster than these guys.

Tell me what you guys thing


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

How can you make Ultramarines awesome? HOW?!

:shok:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are sick mate, you have a very good eye for colour :victory:

As i said before, your skintones are brilliant. Can we get an army shot when the dread is finished?


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

hahaha thx. I realize everyone hates ultras, I didn't know that until I started reading forums about wh40k. Good thing only our group plays here in my country.


The army shot of course, dread should be ready next week if I put my soul into it. 

thx for the comments btw


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think people will be able to hate those Ultramarines once they see them, as they are Friggin awesome !!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look sweet man! Keep it up, can't wait to see more!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Barrels drilled out, check. Mold lines removed, check. Decent colour choices, check. _Clean paint job_, check. Very nice work here over all and this will make for a stunning army on the table when all the models are finished. +rep.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It is always nice to see those undesirable Assault on Black Reach models be crafted in to beautiful specimens. Impressive, ashikenshin. You deserve some rep points for your fine work.


----------



## Psychosisi808 (Apr 29, 2010)

Proper nice painting on those wish my AoBR would've came out that good.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i don't usually like ultramarines, but those have turned out very nicely sir. thanks for helping me reconsider a color i've never really liked [blue, natch]. can't wait to see your work on the rest of the AoBR models... :grin:


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

thx guys, I used mordian blue and enchanted blue since I don't own ultramarine blue. I think it was for the best 

You guys are inspiring me to get more space marine models


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

lol

How did you do the original model? I actually prefer that over the brighter version for some reason, even though both are incredible...


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

*more ultramarines*

:victory:
Ok I managed to paint some of the captain, and the dreadnought. I took some group pictures and while downloading them I noticed that I forgot to drill the multi-meltas on the dread. Gonna do that tomorrow. In the meantime here are pictures of the captain (who still needs a base and some detail here an there) and group pictures of my AoBR ultras!









































:grin: what do you guys think?

(ps, the original is unchanged I just painted his shoulders and placed the light closer in the later pictures)


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I say it time, and time again.

Whenever someone grabs an AoBR kit, and paints it up...it always impresses me to see how awesome of a job people can do with those annoying models. You, sir, have done very well.


----------



## Filthy (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn fine work on all your space marines. +rep. I want to be able to paint like that.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The army shot is awesome, very neat and cohesive. I really like what you have done with the basing too.

If this is your first army, i'll look forward to your next project.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

That is some damn fine work one those minis. That Captain is amazingly well painted, and that dread is very well done. +rep for some intense work


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

thx all  this is my first army indeed. My next proyect would be my necron army. I have painted some warriors but there isn't much to be done there. I think I'm going to be done with them fairly quick.

For my space marines I went ahead and bought 5 scouts, a razorback, a predator and a land speeder storm. I think that should have space marines covered for a while. And should be great opponents for the necrons hahaha.

thx all for your replies


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like what you have done with these! The blue looks good mate, have some rep, keep up the good work


----------



## Progodon (Jun 28, 2010)

ashikenshin said:


> :victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello again!
After a long break painting I decided to make my AoBR marines a legal list. Just with a troop choice I would do this. I made a 500 pt list and went ahead and bought a pack of 5 scouts with sniper rifles. They are so cool, and I like painting them a lot. Ok, without much further ado, my WiP scouts. I have only painted 2 so far and I'm working on the third. They will get their bases done at the end.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

so so jealous mate! for you first set well done, i wish i could paint that well im having to try really hard and still cant get that quality, keep up the good work they look fantastic.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

good job getting your money's worth!!

I had to file down every single one of my two AoBR sets marines so I could turn them into Black templars....I was pretty annoyed haha.

but yeah I have seen way too many AoBR sets slapped together and painted too quickly and then a lot of people said the quality of those models was bad. But as you've shown they can still look quite nice!


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you guys! I didn't know they were bad quality until I started visiting forums. I went by the amazon review since there is no gw shop around here. 

I guess I'm enjoying more the painting part than the gaming part  I'll post some more pictures when I finish a couple of scouts more. They are very cool and come with all the little add ons that are fun to paint!


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

lol so true i like to play the game, but most of the joy i get out of it is from painting. dont get me wrong conversions are awesome and kicking someones ass with a superior list is fun, but i prefer spending hours of my life with a brush.
I really like youre work especially the blue. ive never like ultramarines because i hated the blue they use(it looks so plain). But youres is very intresting and more dark. But the one thing i like the most about youre painting is how tattered the armor looks. how it looks like the paints been scratched off from wear. +rep for you man, and i look forward to future work.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That is some outstanding work, I love everything about them from the crispness of the painting to how well the bases tie them all together. Fantastic job. I bet you must have some seriously impressive planes! Keep the pics coming.:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just rolled through your log mate and you have some really fantastic looking models here mate. I don't have as many issues with the AoBR models as most do, I just hate the fact that they are so static in their pose, that and them being all one piece means that you have no flexibility in working with the model. For your first venture into warhammer you have some natural talent for miniature painting. I look forward to seeing more of your work in the future. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

As much as I hate ultramarines these look outstanding. +rep


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

You're making the AOBR marines look as good as the proper kit. Amazing stuff such a nice clean paint job.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good! Nice smooth blending on the shoulder pauldrons!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Fantastic work mate


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

I just ran through your thread intending to give you the benefit of my ultramarine painting over the past couple of years but I can't really add anythig, they are awesome well done. Hav some +rep for painting some awesome minis . First time too, wow!


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

wow guys thanks! very happy that everyone likes them. I don't know if it's that it's my first time painting minis or that they are ultramarines or that they came in the AoBR box or all of the above that surprises everyone. Still very encouraging replies, makes me want to buy more space marines stuff haha.

I've been painting these past two weeks, these scouts are very cool even though they haven't been very succesful in the couple of games I have used them. I want to think that it was because they weren't fully painted. I'm happy that they will be done for this weekend's game. 

here they are, still missing some stuff. I found some places I didn't paint looking at recent pictures >_<; also need to drill the barrels 

























hope you guys like them


----------



## chrisc86 (Jul 10, 2008)

I love seeing some well painted warhammer. We need more noobs like you my friend. Good show.


----------

